# base molding.



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Story time

Last week my bosss did a small hob of removing part of a bed room wall to make it bigger/add closet. I got called to do the mud and tape due to children with sevear allergies. Im a better taper then they are. 

The topic of trim came up frim somewhere. There is the basic crown uptop with the fake 12x tile. On the base its a stained 1x6 if i rember right. On top of the 1x is a peice of decorative molding.

We found crown to match but did not have enough of the decorative molding for the top of the 1x. I have never saw this style molding before. Im guessing its older then me. 

I took a sample peice with me to see if i could make it in case my bosses could not find it anywhere











On the left is the decorative peice for the base. Right is a peice of crown.

I made both of these useing nothinf but the cheapest table saw ive ever used. Both were just rough samples to see if i could even do it. No dado blades, no router. 

Today i made 24 feet of the base











Took me 5 and a half hours useinf.nothing but a table saw for rough, belt sander for smoothing, hand sand for finish. Anyone else ever run into something like this and im sure there has to be an easier way to make it then i did.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Story time
> 
> Last week my bosss did a small hob of removing part of a bed room wall to make it bigger/add closet. I got called to do the mud and tape due to children with sevear allergies. Im a better taper then they are.
> 
> ...


Also this is my FIRST TIME. Doing any work like this.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Also this is my FIRST TIME. Doing any work like this.


Looks like on the crown you made alot of multiple cuts to get the arc. you can clamp a guide at an angle and run the wood thruogh and get the same in one pass. as far as easier I would ask around to someone that has a shaper. maybe a cabinet shop?


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> Looks like on the crown you made alot of multiple cuts to get the arc. you can clamp a guide at an angle and run the wood thruogh and get the same in one pass. as far as easier I would ask around to someone that has a shaper. maybe a cabinet shop?


I found out the ark is about the diameter of a can of spray paint so i coudnt drag it across the blade at a 45. I do not know of a cabinet shop or anyone with a shaper in my area


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Carpenter eyes said:


> I found out the ark is about the diameter of a can of spray paint so i coudnt drag it across the blade at a 45. I do not know of a cabinet shop or anyone with a shaper in my area


I think if you change the angle it might work. I would google a cabinet shop though. Would probably be more cost efective.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Carpenter eyes said:


> I found out the ark is about the diameter of a can of spray paint so i coudnt drag it across the blade at a 45. I do not know of a cabinet shop or anyone with a shaper in my area


The angle can be any angle to get close. You can remove a lot of material quickly and cleanly by doing this. Sharp blade is a necessity though


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Morning Wood said:


> The angle can be any angle to get close. You can remove a lot of material quickly and cleanly by doing this. Sharp blade is a necessity though


I wish i thought of that. I was givun advice how to make everything but no real tips or tricks


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Carpenter eyes said:


> I wish i thought of that. I was givun advice how to make everything but no real tips or tricks


Play with the angle and you will be suprised what you can do with a table saw and a fence. You can also cut the opposite angle if you set the fence at the right angle so you could cut an S shape if you wanted.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

and be really carefull using the table saw without the guard.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> Play with the angle and you will be suprised what you can do with a table saw and a fence. You can also cut the opposite angle if you set the fence at the right angle so you could cut an S shape if you wanted.


That would be sexy


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Carpenter eyes said:


> That would be sexy


I guess it depends how much you like wood...Wow..nevermind...


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> I guess it depends how much you like wood...Wow..nevermind...


Pg 13 please :laughing:


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

Isn't that a piece of base cap and a piece of cove ( not crown ). That trim is at every millshop in anyone's town.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

go dart said:


> Isn't that a piece of base cap and a piece of cove ( not crown ). That trim is at every millshop in anyone's town.


Only way i'd find ether of those profiles is if i drove 100 miles. :sad:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

How about using a router with cove bits? 

Ive used something like a 3/4" cove bit with 1/2 shank with good results. Use straight edge and multiple passes.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

go dart said:


> Isn't that a piece of base cap and a piece of cove ( not crown ). That trim is at every millshop in anyone's town.


Not anywhere near me.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I needed a piece of that style cove a few years ago. I went to a local trim mill and they had just made a large run for a Victorian era church IIRC. If they hadn't just ran some and made a bit extra, they wouldn't have had it and I would have been out of luck. It was different than the standard style I could find.


----------



## tham (Mar 12, 2012)

There used to be a late night infomercial. How to make any moulding, whatever on a table saw. Actually tried it and gouged the finger hold on a handrail I made.

Was easy, worked great!
Tham


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

Here are a few pics to illustrate this process (and a link to a how-to article I wrote about this):


----------

